# geraldo



## mjmuak

é _Geraldo_ o equivalente a _Gerardo_ em espanhol?

obrigada


----------



## Vanda

Sim, Mjmuak!


----------



## mjmuak

muito obrigada

nunca ouviram _Gerardo_ en portugués?

alguem perguntó no foro espanhol isto, e tinha a dúvida

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=489553


----------



## Vanda

Sim, inclusive tenho alguns conhecidos batizados como Gerardo e não Geraldo.


----------



## mjmuak

entao estou como ao princípio... hehe
muito obrigada

perdón por mi portugués, fa muito que nao o uso


----------



## Vanda

Não, você está certa.  Geraldo é a tradução de Gérard, Gerald, etc no português em geral. Contudo, nomes próprios são modificados ou por influência estrangeira ou por criatividade dos pais, por isto temos alguns Gerardos, mas o normal mesmo é Geraldo. Pode afirmar isso sem medo de errar.


----------



## mjmuak

obrigadíiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiissima


----------



## MOC

Em Portugal isso não aconteceria. As normas em relação a atribuição de nomes são muito mais rígidas por aqui.


----------



## mjmuak

entao ninguem pode ter um nome que nao seja portugués??


----------



## Alentugano

mjmuak said:


> entao ninguem pode ter um nome que nao seja portugués??



Regra geral, não.


----------



## MOC

Em Portugal não. Só o conseguem pessoas dispostas a perder muito tempo mesmo em burocracias. Conheço uma pessoa que o quis fazer, e insistiu, pôs processos, andou em advogados, até finalmente poder dar o nome que queria ao filho, quando este já tinha 3 anos de idade!

Muito poucos destes processos conseguem ser bem sucedidos. Vi o registo de nomes adicionados à lista de "vocábulos possíveis" nos últimos 20 anos, e são muito poucos.


----------



## mjmuak

entao, por exemplo, o filho de uns franceses nascido em portugal nao pode ser chamado _Gérard_, ten de ser _Geraldo_??


----------



## Alentugano

mjmuak said:


> entao, por exemplo, o filho de uns franceses nascido em portugal nao pode ser chamado _Gérard_, ten de ser _Geraldo_??



_Gérard_ não é de certeza admitido em Portugal. Quanto a _Gerardo_, ele realmente não consta de nenhuma das listas, por isso, em princípio, também não será viável. Confira aqui.


----------



## Tomby

mjmuak said:


> entao ninguem pode ter um nome que nao seja portugués??


Quanto à protecção dos nomes autóctones de Portugal (e também da Castela Velha, actualmente denominada Castela e Leão) estou plenamente de acordo. 
Eu estou farto de ouvir nomes próprios estúpidos. Por exemplo, numa telenovela de "sucesso" aparece o nome do actor ou actriz principal "Beltranito/a" (não quero ferir ninguém) e o filha ou a filha é baptizado "Beltrano Juan Miguel" porque "Beltrano" porque os pais gostam dele, "Juan é o nome de um avó e Miguel é o nome doutro avó. Assim haverá sempre paz na família. 
Devido ao meu trabalho leio muitos nomes latino americanos. O nome mais estúpido que nunca vi na minha vida foi "Marx Lenin". Que desgraça para uma pessoa! 
Cumprimentos! 
No caso que entre neste fórum o "amigo" Marx Lenin, por favor, que não se zangue comigo, que não tenho nada contra ele, mas sim contra seus pais.


----------



## mjmuak

nao é questao de estar de acordo ou nao, é uma lei que temos de cumplir, mas respondendo a tombatossals, pessoalmente acho que essa lei nao é justa, porque nao entendo porqué una família marroquina nao pode chamar ao seu filho Mohamed o uma chinesa á sua filha Mei Xin sin nascen em Portugal, em Castilha e leao ou onde quer que for, o Marx Lenin si é o u desejo dos pais, mesmo que sejan um nome horrivel


----------



## Vanda

Eu não queria sair do tópico e estender o assunto sobre o que a gente pensa sobre este tipo de lei, senão o assunto vai render 200 posts fora do tópico... Mas não posso deixar de registrar que fere a liberdade de escolha pessoal. É mais uma forma de censura. Só agora o Brasil adotou uma lei que proíbe certos nomes, contudo são nomes que com certeza trarão vexame para o dono. 



> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A lei 6.015, de 1973, determina que os oficiais de cartório estão proibidos de registrar crianças com nomes que possam expô-las ao ridículo ou a situações humilhantes.


[/FONT]

Contudo, existe uma grande diferença entre o tipo de nomes mencionados acima e os outros nomes inventados, juntados a outros nomes, de origem estrangeira,  etc., que o povo coloca nos filhos, por mais ridículo que os achemos.


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Só agora o Brasil adotou uma lei que proíbe certos nomes, contudo são nomes que com certeza trarão vexame para o dono.



Em Portugal, _Amável Pinto_ seria um nome perfeitamente inócuo.


----------



## Maurício Roger

Alentugano said:


> Em Portugal, _Amável Pinto_ seria um nome perfeitamente inócuo.




Eheheehh No Brasil três irmãos: Tranquilo, Mansueto e Pacífico Pinton tinham muitos problemas...


----------

